# Froze out



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

No milling tomorrow thanks to two inches of rare TN snow:thumbsup:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*not bad there compared to here*

I've shoveled/plowed twice already, about 5" but very heavy and wet until today going down to 13 degrees tonight and 30 -40 MPH winds. I fired up the wood burner today, running at about 600 degrees right now.
Glad I'm not homeless, sleeping in a cardboard box somewhere.
bbbrrrrrrr :thumbdown: bill


----------



## Gerald (Aug 21, 2008)

Working in the woodshop these days. We got 3" so far today.
Just finished shoveling and it is still snowing. :wallbash:


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

What part of Tn Mizer? I can't seem to remember.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

JMC'sLT30 said:


> What part of Tn Mizer? I can't seem to remember.


 Cheatham County, between Nashville and Clarksville. Specifically "Ashland City, where the girls are pretty."

We got about 3 inches here. We live on top of a pretty good hill and it doesn't look like we will be getting out in the morning. Just heard this evening that the county lost most of salt in the floods this spring and they don't have any money to buy any more. It might be a long winter!


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> Glad I'm not homeless, sleeping in a cardboard box somewhere.
> bbbrrrrrrr :thumbdown: bill


I think of that all of the time and feel quite humbled that I have been blessed to have so much, to say the least a roof over my head and a warm bed at night.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

Good luck with the snow I am in fayette county and my daughter is at martin with a freind so I was curious.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

thats the main reason i live in calif. sac area. no snow to deal with, but close enough to visit, though i dont.


----------



## Jstove (Nov 18, 2010)

About 4 inches maybe more in Ohio north central area. Between Cleveland and columbus. Don't even bother to shovel till a day or so later after it stops


----------



## Shamus (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm in East central Ohio. We got 3" of powder and the wind is blowing pretty good this morning, 17F. Further North they say a foot or so.

I was looking forward to cranking up my new snowblower but in this stuff I'd wear most of what I would try and blow off. Never thought I'd say I wanted to actually get out in the white stuff. I'm sure in a couple months the new toy will weaar off though.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

In Southern WI, 14" of snow night before last with 40MPH winds. -30 degrees windchill today...Just glad I don't live in northwest WI... Those guys know what snow is.


----------



## darty (Feb 1, 2009)

I live in East Tennessee about 30 miles west of Knoxville. We got 6 inches last night. Most snow we've had in a long time. My son was up at daylight dying to get out in it. It isn't a good snowball snow, it's powdery. A friend lives on the other side of the county he got a 1/2 inch.


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

I envy you guys. 3 inches of snow? Hah! we got 3 1/2 inches of RAIN yesterday.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

klr650 said:


> I envy you guys. 3 inches of snow? Hah! we got 3 1/2 inches of RAIN yesterday.


 Well...If you want to brag...Just say we got 3 1/2 inches of rain...If that would have been snow it would have been 3 feet...so top that.


----------



## Ycreek (Dec 8, 2010)

JMC'sLT30 said:


> Good luck with the snow I am in fayette county and my daughter is at martin with a freind so I was curious.


Haywood here.


----------

